# Better Not Miss This One !



## detroitbike (Feb 11, 2016)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fully-Resto...d99cbde&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=272130009223


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 11, 2016)

I almost peed myself


----------



## vincev (Feb 11, 2016)

Can they be reported for fraud??


----------



## Evans200 (Feb 11, 2016)

Consider them reported


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 11, 2016)

i sent him an email .........   "

"


----------



## syclesavage (Feb 12, 2016)

I'd send more than an e-mail OMG people are stupid.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Feb 12, 2016)

What a pile of poop 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2016)

syclesavage said:


> I'd send more than an e-mail OMG people are stupid.



I think inbreeding is what leads to crap like this. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Feb 12, 2016)

"Fully Restored"....... What a joke!


----------



## Monark52 (Feb 13, 2016)

The square reflectors were a rare factory option.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 13, 2016)

detroitbike said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fully-Restored-1959-Western-Flyer-Tank-Bicycle-As-Seen-On-Cajun-Pawn-Stars/361487563255?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid=222007&algo=SIC.MBE&ao=1&asc=34864&meid=b4fad6029dce4336b8dc33c13d99cbde&pid=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&sd=272130009223



Gee,Almost crazy as a certain bike dealer in the Detroit area.One that tells you he's going to DONATE TO POOR KIDS, the  bikes hes trying to get from you for next to nothing,then tries selling them for  crazy money @ his shop.


----------



## THE STIG (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## bairdco (Feb 14, 2016)

It's not restored, it's all original, straight from the factory!

The Aerofast factory, that is. From 1989. 

Those repops show up here all the time, 9-10 of them claiming they're original, vintage WF's. I've sent people messages with the Aerofast/Emory link and they still believe it was grampa's old bike.

Funny thing is, they are quality bikes, for what they are. Made in america, mostly Wald american made parts, heavy-duty spokes, nice chrome...

But they're worth a coupla hundred, tops (retail price new was $595 on them, though, I think.)


----------

